# Getting rid of the Stone chips



## JasonNT (May 17, 2012)

Anyone ever used Chipsaway Heathrow (chipsaway dot com) to get rid of the minor stone chips?


----------



## CompleteNovice (Jul 15, 2012)

Jason NT,

Never used a Chipsaway type company but there is a franchise up here called Flying Colours. The local guy is ace - but it is all down to the skill of the operator who does your car.

There are really a few options:-

They will simply glue / fill the chip hole and then locally apply the colour using a t'up system (sometimes even by brush) and then lacquer over the area and polish in once dry. The difficulty arises in that the effectiveness of the colour to be invisible is all about the colour itself and the skill of the operator.

If this isn't in a prominent area then I guess OK but personally i would want to be certain you would not see the repair once completed. It is inevitable that any kind of repair will be visible after a period of time so you need to know the length of guarantee they will give on their repairs. 

If this is on your bonnet or other high visibility area then I'd just get the panel painted and completely re-lacquered. A much better finish and less likely to give you further problems down the line. 

There is a reason when bodyshops paint your car they "blend" to the panels touching the one you want painting and that is for colour match. You have the potential to get a "halo" effect around a local blow in type repair and that can happen in the basecoat if a metallic or the lacquer at a later date if the blow in becomes visible.

My thoughts are that if your car is so clean your thinking of getting a single stone chip repaired then get the panel done rather than the "quick fix".


----------

